# Wallcloud em Coimbra, 17/05/2011



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

​Boa noite pessoal. Apanhei esta wallcloud em Coimbra esta tarde/noite. As primeiras fotos foram com o iPhone, e a última já foi com a reflex de um amigo meu.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A última foto tem o crédito do meu grande amigo Miguel Araújo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Mai 2011 às 20:04)

Entretanto ontem não indiquei que a base estava em ligeira rotação, mas entretanto anoiteceu e deixei de a ver. Havia relâmpagos por todo o lado...


----------



## Agreste (18 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Nuno, sobre a rotação não posso afirmar nada mas parece-me um cumuloninbus congestus...


----------



## iceworld (19 Mai 2011 às 00:02)

Realmente lembro-me de olhar para o céu e ver essas nuvens de tom alaranjado, mas não me pareceu uma wallcloud.

Mas que de facto o céu estava espectacular, disso não à dúvidas


----------



## dahon (27 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Já que este tópico é referente a Coimbra e para não estar a abrir outro tópico deixo aqui as fotos(qualidade telemóvel da treta ) mas foi o possível, de referir que estas fotos são do dia 16/05/2011. 

Em todas as fotos são Mammatus.



















































Mais uma vez peço desculpa pela qualidade eu sei que este tipo de nuvens merece qualidade mas na altura era o que tinha à mão.

Cumps.


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 15:48)

Nuno Figueiredo, também não me parece uma Wall Cloud, mas a verdade é que o ângulo não ajudava lá muito, por isso quem sabe! Certamente houve várias nestes dias, tem havido condições favoráveis para tal!
No entanto não deixa de ser uma nuvem de respeito e bem fotogénica, na última foto é que se aprecia bem! 


Quanto ao colega dahon, que espectáculo! 

Muito muito bonitos esses Mammatus! Já vi várias vezes, mas ainda não consegui vê-los com essas protuberâncias bem marcadas e a ajudar um bom ângulo da luz solar!

E não te preocupes que as fotos estão de boa qualidade! 


Obrigado por estas pérolas (e somam mais duas!) num Maio memorável e tão bem documentado! Nada nos escapa! 

E Coimbra a marcar dois pontos!


----------

